# Nachhilfe in Java gesucht!!!



## evi_ (21. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend java Nachhilfe im raum München.
Ich muss für die Uni Übungsblätter( 2 Aufgaben pro Woche) programmieren und suche jetzt jemand der mir dabei hilft.Ich hab erst angefangen jetzt im WS und habe leider keine Programmieren Vorkenntnisse.
Ich hoffe, dass sich einige melden.
Mfg Evi


----------



## darekkay (21. Nov 2012)

Das gehört hierhin


----------



## evi_ (21. Nov 2012)

oki,danke


----------



## FArt (21. Nov 2012)

Wir haben früher Lerngruppen gemacht, mit Kommilitonen, und nicht in Foren gesucht...


----------

